# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Invasion Of The Tadpoles!

## Doctore

I filmed tadpoles near my house. They were grouped in one place. How many will survive? Maybe 2 or 3 percent?

----------

amphib, elly

----------


## elly

I'm not sure how many will survive, you're probably correct.

----------


## Brian

I've often seen 1-2% quoted for North American tadpoles even making it onto land to the froglet stage. It's probably good most get eaten when some species can lay upwards of 10,000 eggs per year :Smile: .

----------

